# Spot removal not working



## John M (May 10, 2019)

I have tried heal and clone on dust spots but not  able to erase> Any suggestions


----------



## Hal P Anderson (May 10, 2019)

Are the Size and Opacity sliders set to something reasonable?


----------



## tonyoz (May 26, 2019)

Thanks Hal, I'd inadvertently taken opacity to zero along with the intended feather zero, which of course killed the tool


----------

